# If you have sold your items



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Can you please mark them as SOLD at the earliest opportunity.

I wish I had a quid for everytime I commit to a purchase and never hear anythng back from the seller.

If you mark the item/s as SOLD you will also not keep getting PM's about them when they have gone so, it's a win/win situation :wink:

Thank you!

Perhaps make this a sticky Kev, Jae?


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Good call! :idea: 
Don't know why we didn't think of that before! Saves you even looking at the ad.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

KentishTT said:


> Perhaps make this a sticky Kev, Jae?


It's been part of the rules for as long as I can remember. Unfortunately people choose to ignore it.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

dont get me started on the for sale section :x

i saw an item today for some spacers an was going to post a reply but fergot that i wasnt allowed to so thought bugger sending a pm :evil: i couldnt be arsed as i didntg know how many other people has maybe sent pm`s.


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Why did this get moved to where nobody selling stuff will read it :? 
Could it be made a sticky in the for sale sections?

I know it's in the T&C's but who ever really reads those?


----------

